# "Break" Pad Injury



## GeorgiaOnMyMind (May 4, 2010)

The day before yesterday I noticed Georgia licking at one of her feet and just told her to stop it without further investigating. Yesterday I saw her doing it again and decided to check her out. Both of her "break" pads (would have to look up the proper name for the pads that are located on the front legs, that are not used for regular walking but rather "breaking".
Both of them had little flaps of old dried skin about falling off and raw skin underneath. Not really bleeding, but raw. I snipped off the dead skin, disinfected the wounds and put neosporin on. I didn't dress the wounds just yet but kept a close eye on her so that she would not start licking. 
How did she do this? Dry weather? All of her other pads are intact, so I am not guessing at allergies.
Any ideas?


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi,
When we lived in New England I saw injuries like that when there was salt on the streets. 

Is it possible that Georgia jumped up on something hot and slightly burned her two front paw pads? Another possibility is that she was digging in soil that had some odd chemical in it or some finely crushed rock.

In any case, it sounds as though your treatment will help those pads heal quickly. The pads are sensitive so dogs lick them a lot!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

My dogs tear their "carpal" pads when they each chase other and make quick or sharp turns. They have always healed just fine.


----------



## GeorgiaOnMyMind (May 4, 2010)

She could have countersurfed the stove while it was still hot...everything else that I have read for those type of injury doesn't apply to us. Right now its a lot of things but not Hot outside, we get no snow or ice, so there is no salt on the streets. And the carpal pads are the only ones affected.
Will check her pads tonight and decide wether we need to get vetwrap or another way of bandaging her up. Sure wish I could take her to work and make sure she doens't lick at it.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

Can you tape socks to her feet? I use my husbands short sport socks. Pull them up and then wrap tape around them, snug enough to stay, but not cut off the circulation. Fortunatley our dogs do leave them alone and don't chew them off.I guess they figure that is better then having to wear the cone of shame. If she is not a chewer, try it out in the evening when you can watch her. Gray tape works good because it does not tear like masking tape or vet wrap. Good luck.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Darby has done this a couple times now; he has a tendency to skid or slide to a stop when chasing is Chuck-it ball. It looks painful and raw. I did the same thing, disinfect/neosporin and then wrapped in gauze. See attached -









He heals fast so the "race horse" look is short duration.
I hope Georgia heals fast, Darby sends her a hug!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Ranger did this a few months ago, not sure how, but it was real ouchie. I sprayed it with some horse wound spray for a few days and it healed up fine.


----------



## GeorgiaOnMyMind (May 4, 2010)

Thanks for all the info, suggestions and pictures! The disinfect & neosporin did the trick. When I got home yesterday it was no longer raw. Not the normal, dar carpal pad, but a rosy layer of healthy skin. Will watch her activity (no throwing balls) for a couple more days (I confiscated all balls and she is looking in all of her secret hiding sport for them).
Hopefully she will be all better by Tuesday, her second birthday!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Tia has done this twice, once at the dog park and once a couple of days ago while chasing her tennis ball down a dirt road. Her bandages now look just like those on Darby. First time the injuries healed quickly on their own, and I'm hoping the new ones will do the same. She didn't like the socks, but she leaves the smaller bandages alone most of the time.


----------

